# spotlight for fishing



## Bodach (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi just found your site by accident, looks nice. I am trying to find a spotlight for fishing I really like the pics you all have up of the H.I.D. lights but wonder if they might be too much for fishing I don't want to blind someone on the other side of the lake. Anyway I would like to keep the price in the $50-60 range so if any of you fish and could give a few recommendations I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 8, 2009)

It sounds like you will need a rechargeable light with long runtime. The Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight is exactly what you need, and I know of no other spotlights that would fit your needs nearly as well. It has a 2.5 hour runtime on a full charge, is very bright with great throw, but won't be blinding to other people the way a standard 35 watt 3000+ lumen HID spotlight will. 

Plus, the only HID spotlight in your price range is the 35 watt Stanley HID, and it only has a 30 minute runtime and its spill will be likely blinding to people at a distance.

The Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight is actually brighter with more throw than some of my 1 million candlepower halogen spotlights. You can buy it at Sears for $60 or Walmart.com for $54. Aside from the Coleman's perfect amount of brightness and throw, I have found it to be highly water and shock resistant.

Another great thing about the Coleman is that it can be run directly from its 12V cigarette lighter adaptor.

:welcome:

Edit: please scroll down to post #7


----------



## Bodach (Aug 10, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> It sounds like you will need a rechargeable light with long runtime. The Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight is exactly what you need, and I know of no other spotlights that would fit your needs nearly as well. It has a 2.5 hour runtime on a full charge, is very bright with great throw, but won't be blinding to other people the way a standard 35 watt 3000+ lumen HID spotlight will.
> 
> Plus, the only HID spotlight in your price range is the 35 watt Stanley HID, and it only has a 30 minute runtime and its spill will be likely blinding to people at a distance.
> 
> ...



Thank You
I will see if they have them at Walmart as soon as I can get to one, we live in the sticks :thumbsup: lol


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 10, 2009)

Bodach said:


> Thank You
> I will see if they have them at Walmart as soon as I can get to one, we live in the sticks :thumbsup: lol


 

You're welcome.  

They don't carry the Coleman LED spotlight at Walmart, so you will have to order it on their website and have it shipped to a store or your home. Sears does carry them in their stores. You can buy it online at Coleman.com as well.

I hope you do get one of these as it's an awesome light.


----------



## NorCal2500HD (Aug 11, 2009)

I have the Stanley HID and use it for night fishing about 3 times a week. When were on the boat, we just plug it in to the outlet. When were off the Docks/Piers I toss a deep cycle on the cart and use the cigarette adapter....works great.


----------



## Bodach (Aug 11, 2009)

I just won one of the LED spots that was recommended on ebay for $15 with 12 shipping cant wait to try it out thanks again for the help guyslovecpf


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 11, 2009)

EDIT: I must state that my Coleman 530 lumen LED spotlight has just stopped working, and I have no idea why it broke. This means that I can no longer recommend the Coleman LED spotlight to anyone. I would never have expected it to fail the way it has.

I think yours should be just fine Bodach, but I felt it was necessary to state what just happened to mine. I hope you enjoy yours, and I think you will get a lot of good use out of it.


----------



## Bodach (Aug 16, 2009)

We tried it out last night it is great I really hope it continues to work but as far as performance it is great for what we do thanks a lot for the help. :thumbsup:But on a side note now you all have me looking at all these cool lights of all kinds and thinking oh oh I really need that, I'm not sure I want to thank you for that lol. again thanks guys.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm really glad you like it, Bodach! Thank you for posting about it. 

Due to the bad experience I had with it, I would still strongly recommend that anyone else looking for a spotlight get something other than the Coleman LED spotlight, but I am glad you are pleased with it. 

Other than the Coleman LED spotlight, I have always been very impressed by the quality and performance of my other Coleman brand lights.


----------



## Andde (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll lend this topic if u guys dont mind..

I need light for fishing as well.. 
I go out "spear" fishing in dark hours.. sorry i dont know a proper word to describe it better.. anyways i go out, stand in the rear of a rowing boat and have the light in other hand, trying to find fish underwater.. and if i happen see fish try to hit it with my "spear".
waters might be a little on dark side sometimes and i like to see to 3meters, about 9ft.. In clear waters i can see about 5-6meters, so 15-18ft..

So far i've been using normal car headlight (h3, h4) with car battery.. 
Now i'm thinking about using something else.. 

What would your recommendations be.. 
Requirements:
Runtime on 60Ah car battery, 4-6 hours. 
More power than in regular h4. 
Cheap of course. 
Handheld easily, so not heavy.

I dont mind carrying that car battery with me, so thats ok in future as well...

Edit: 
Forgot, i need two lights. 
Other is gonna be underwater search light..  
So far thats been same way, regular h4 which is lit underwater..
works pretty well.. 

Beam would be nice if it was quite broad and throw maximal of course 
Especially for that underwater light, beam should be broad in all directions..


----------



## Patriot (Aug 17, 2009)

Andde, any 35W, 4200 kelvin HID that can run off a 12V power source and fits within your budget should work. There are only a handful of HIDs that run off of 12V sources but without *knowing* what you might be able to spend, I'm not sure which direction to point you in. Some are rather expensive to *my* way of thinking. 

As for the underwater searchlight, what are type of H4 light are you using now that operates underwater? Is is something home made or modified to be submersible?


----------



## BVH (Aug 17, 2009)

If you're tool-handy, I'd go for the Stanley HID and remove the internal battery to cut the weight way down. With a 60 AH SLA aboard, you'd have tremendous run time. It runs for about 32 - 35 minutes on a 3 AH SLA. I'll leave the underwater light to others.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi BVH, I saw your Stanley beam shots (replaced bulb) from the other thread and would like to know how hard for an inexperienced modder to swap the bulb on my Stanley HID (package is still on transit). Thanks!


----------



## Andde (Aug 18, 2009)

that underwater light is no secret.. 
its just a cars extra fog light.. with h4. so very regular, it works ok, if you switch on / off underwater.. 

spending side, somewhere under $500 would be nice.. 
i'll have a look with these specs at that stanley too.

Could u link that stanley..?


----------



## BVH (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's the link to the original Part 1. There's a link to Part two at the end.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225844


----------



## Patriot (Aug 18, 2009)

If you'll only be running it off of 12V power above water, this will be lightweight and powerful.

https://www.magnalight.com/pc-931-3...er--handheld-with-coil-cord-and-cig-plug.aspx



Regarding the underwater spotlight, I'm having trouble relating to what type of H4 fog light would work underwater without filling with water. Are they sealed, in which case where is the switch located? Sorry, but maybe I'm missing something that should be obvious to me?


----------



## Andde (Aug 18, 2009)

thanks for the hint 

that underwater light is causing questions.. 
Its a normal fog light without lens.. light is assembled into a 6 ft plastic rod.
I dont have a switch in it. First light goes underwater then connect other cable to car battery. This has been working for years now without any shortages.. 
The halogen will break if i dont shutdown the light before i raise from underwater

So its not sealed in anyway.. rather everything is exposed to water but the light still works as long as its switched on+off underwater. Switch would be simple to add but i've been lazy..

Edit: Forgot to say that i of course am not underwater..  I'm in boat, if i havent fallen out


----------



## Patriot (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok, thanks for the explanation about the fog lamp. It wouldn't matter if you entered the water regardless. Water is a poor electrical path, you just wouldn't want to grab onto it.

I'm afraid that any conventional submersible flashlight wouldn't provide enough output to be helpful and a submersible HID light made for diving is going to be rather expensive. You're probably on your own there but it sounds like your set-up accomplishes the task.


----------

